# Epiduo gel



## paige2727 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi, My doctor recently prescribed me epiduo gel for my ance/blackheads.
I have used it for about 5 days, and my face looks like its getting better but their is alot of tightness in my skin. When i try to open my mouth really wide I can feel skin cracking and it feels horrible. Have any of you guys used this before? If so what were the side effects and did it work in the end for you?
Thanks.


----------



## pinkieyardbird (Feb 18, 2010)

I really like EpiDuo I'm just inconsistant with using it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I found that in the beginning I used it every other night. I also avoided my eye and mouth area because I found it started to creep and those areas would crack like you described.

What facewash are you using? You need to be using something very gentle. Dove Sensitive is what my derm recommends.

Be careful with your sheets/towels/sleep wear because it will bleach, the biggest drawback but it works wonders.


----------

